# Fishing is fun and funny.



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Yesterday I caught 25 fish, mostly whiting under 12 inches. Today, I only caught 6 fish none under 14 inches with a 19 inch Redfish and an 18 inch Pompano Same hole, same time, same bait. I liked both days, but today was better.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Killed em!!! Now the water is getting back to normal has em going at it I reckon! Great job!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice and some good eating!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip man ! Ain't it funny how much it can vary day to day. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Brownfisher said:


> Yesterday I caught 25 fish, mostly whiting under 12 inches. Today, I only caught 6 fish none under 14 inches with a 19 inch Redfish and an 18 inch Pompano Same hole, same time, same bait. I liked both days, but today was better.


Would you adopt me and take me fishing? :thumbupad?:notworthy:


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I already have two sons and they have their j.o.b. degrees and are doing well. Not sure that I have it in me to take on a third, but I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

GROUPERKING said:


> Good trip man ! Ain't it funny how much it can vary day to day.
> 
> That's for sure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 That may be the most exciting thing about the surf. You really never know!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You hit it just right.
No grass?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

welldoya said:


> You hit it just right.
> No grass?


 No grass. Some bait n the water, but few schooling fish other than blue runners that I could see


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great few days of fishing!


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

You never know, that's for sure. Awesome eating right there!


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

What kind of cart are you using? Did you upgrade the wheels by yourself, or did it come with those baloon wheels?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

makats said:


> What kind of cart are you using? Did you upgrade the wheels by yourself, or did it come with those baloon wheels?


 Fish n cart. The wheels are expensive upgrade. Had the cart for about 6 years. Had to replace wheels this spring. Got replacement at J and M. They have the carts, too. They are great for getting across sand.


----------

